# SR9, Roll Of The Dice



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

I usually wait to purchase a new model handgun until the bugs are all worked out. Well, its been over a year now and one recall for the SR9, so I decided to roll the dice and buy a post recall SR9. Hopefully the bugs are gone by now. Posed in the ManAboutRacks Nightstander.


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

love the look of that rack, im thinking about getting one for my apartment.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of Ruger and the SR9 in particular. A much better envelope than the previous P-Series pistols (save for the excellent P345). High capacity, a slim, comfortable grip, low bore axis -what more could you want?! (besides maybe a full double action pull...) Still, a great gun. Hope you enjoy it.


----------

